
Surge in South Korea coronavirus cases sparks hospital bed shortage concerns - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-southkorea/surge-in-south-korea-coronavirus-cases-sparks-hospital-bed-shortage-concerns-idUSKBN25P08X
======
just-juan-post
I've seen plenty of stories about being almost out of beds but I have yet to
see one where anywhere in the world has run out of them and had to turn
positive patients away from hospitals.

Has anyone seen stories about people being turned away?

~~~
phobosanomaly
In the United States at least The Emergency Medical Treatment and Labor Act
(EMTALA) requires emergency departments to provide care to all those who
present with a real emergency. From my understanding, that means if you show
up at the ED with a legit COVID case, they gotta take you or the feds will go
after the hospital.

They've handled it by throwing up some tents in the parking lot to handle
overflow. So, they're gonna take you, but do you really want to be the COVID
patient in a tent in the parking lot?

Not sure if there are similar laws in other countries?

